# 02 allroad AWE stage 3+ purchase? helllllppp



## TRL (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey guys so my neighbour has this 02 allroad 6sp swap that is stage 3+ that i am considering purchasing for $9500 CAN, I am really wondering if this is a good deal for this and general maintenance/issues? Here is the specs (from ad)..


Heavy Modded A6 Allroad, This car is ready to track, over 400 lb Torque. Stage 3 ++
- AWE Stage 3 K04 Turbo Kit
- RS4 intercoolers
- RS4 Clutch
- APR downpipes, Exhaust and Bipipe - 2 X 2.5
- Stoptech 332 4 Piston front brakes - stoptech calipers and rotors (New rotors and Pads)
- HSport Sway bars.
- AWE Tuning Drivetrain Stabilizer

Recent Maintenance:
- about 7000 ago had the timing belt and everything else done when you're in there to do
- around same time had all control arms in the front replaced
- new front spring/airbags
Last 2 months
All new brakes, Front and Back rotors and Pads, Race/Street
19 inch Rims with new rubber
Upgraded to new Stage 3 parts.
MAF Housing
K&N Air Filter
Fuel Injectors
Spark Plugs
Software

Extras, come with Car
Extra Allroad ECU with Private Tune
MAF Housing
550cc injectors
Two Extra Sets of Rims with Rubber, One for Winter and One for Track.


This is a rare mod and there are none in this area that are stage 3 with this amount of power, One of the best sleepers I have owned.
2.7L V6 Twin-turbo AWD 6-speed Manual, Air Suspension 
Air works great blows ice cold, Cruise, Heated Seats, Mirrors, Power memory Seats, All work Great.

Disconnected or Removed
ABS has been unplugged, Brake feel and control is much better without ABS. Why install greate brakes then have ABS take it all away.
Removed motor covers, looks much better without, still have and are included.
Radio replaced with newer symphony model.
Mirror Replaced with larger mirror with built in GPS, Radar, Bluetooth, FM Modulator for hands free, Comes with wireless backup camera, not installed. has Aux input for playing music or video right on the mirror.

Upgrades and mods to this Allroad total over 15,000
An Allroad in good shape should sell around 8 to 10 thousand, then start installing the mods, you will end up having 25 to 30 invested.
This one has already been done and runs great and has lots of extras. have always changed oil @ 8000 or less with full synthetic. Well maintained @ Audi Dealer for maintenance. Odometer is in Miles.


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

If good AR run in the price range you mention, then it is a good deal.
6 spd AR are rare. I have one left (had 2 more over the last 3 years; currently finishing a auto to manual swap with stage 3).
Issues are the same as with any AR (expansive air suspension parts that fail, even minor things require engine out, Tiptronic with lock up converter clutch issues; the usual failing EGT sensors, O2 sensors, display pixels, rubber coating coming off knobs and switches, control arms/tie rods wearing).


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Hope you got it. '02 is the only year that has the interior motion sensor cut off in the front door sill by the trunk popper. Good for keeping your pups from setting off the alarm or being able to crack the windows and not have the alarm go off it it's windy. It also has matching passenger seat memory controls like the drivers or only in the V8. It's pre wired for the towing harness. All the parts and mods to the car make it worth every penny. There is not better car made for Canada. It's truly unstoppable. 

The only downfall is the expense of airbag replacement. That's non issue now since Anrott makes bags for the Allroad that have a lifetime guarantee. I just used the warranty for the 1st time. They pay for all the shipping and it's only a quick charge and credit on your charge card.


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

*Allroad Model Year Differences*

List of differences for the various Allroad model years (US versions; pdf format):

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0uc66u9ttoi9e8m/Allroad Model Year Differences.pdf


----------

